
Intrusive Thoughts: Normal or Not? (2011) - dundercoder
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/am-i-normal/201110/intrusive-thoughts-normal-or-not
======
dundercoder
The human mind is such a fascinating, yet incredibly strange place.

